

Ask HN: Feedback for a site that helps you find remote work - userium

I created a Rails site for getting remote work with your side project (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;siderly.com&#x2F;), and would love some feedback. The site helps recruiters find remote workers.<p>Do you find it useful? What do you think about the design? Is Omniauth enough as a log in option?<p>Thanks, Nina
======
userium
[http://siderly.com/](http://siderly.com/)

